# Where Is the Best Acrylic Store?



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi guys, my tank didn't have a refugium in the beginning, although now I'm thinking of adding an area, but I'm looking for a acrylic company that can custom make a baffle that will separate my sump. Any suggestions?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Is your sump acrylic? Just checking because you can't add an acrylic baffle to a glass sump. 

Check with Jon @ JT_Acrylics 
Search JT Acrylics here on GTAA


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Good point, mine is glass, but is there an alternative?


fesso clown said:


> Is your sump acrylic? Just checking because you can't add an acrylic baffle to a glass sump.
> 
> Check with Jon @ JT_Acrylics
> Search JT Acrylics here on GTAA


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Green Ocean said:


> Good point, mine is glass, but is there an alternative?


Glass is an alternative.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

where can I get that made? Why doesn't acrylic work?


corpusse said:


> Glass is an alternative.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Glass is THE alternative. 
You go to a glass shop and get them to cut you a piece. 
Decide how tall you want the baffle to be. 
Measure how wide you want it to be and then have the glass cut about a 1/4 smaller width wise so there is a wee bit of space on either side for the silicone to seep into. 

You can't use acrylic because there is no way to secure acrylic to glass.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Green Ocean said:


> where can I get that made? Why doesn't acrylic work?
> 
> 
> corpusse said:
> ...


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

silicone does stick to acrylic. when i set up my sump i was one piece short for a baffle. I had lots of acrylic off cuts i grabbed from PW.

I stuck a piece of acrylic in and it fit so i ran a bead along each side and let it sit for about a week dry before the project was ready for water. 7 years later it is still in the same spot and hasn't moved. has had skimmer exit pressure against it ever since. Did I get lucky.... perhaps lol

Happy Monday


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

lloydj said:


> silicone does stick to acrylic. when i set up my sump i was one piece short for a baffle. I had lots of acrylic off cuts i grabbed from PW.
> 
> I stuck a piece of acrylic in and it fit so i ran a bead along each side and let it sit for about a week dry before the project was ready for water. 7 years later it is still in the same spot and hasn't moved. has had skimmer exit pressure against it ever since. Did I get lucky.... perhaps lol
> 
> Happy Monday


The silicon is sticking to the glass and bracing the acrylic in place, if you were to tug and pull on the acrylic it will come out quite easily, but for a baffle inside a sump it works just fine since it doesn't have to be watertight


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

As noted by Carl and the others, acrylic and glass don't mix. Sure you can jury rig it, but is it worth the risk?


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

Plastic World
http://plasticworld.ca/


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I have water in my sump already, this is just an addition, can I just ask for one piece of baffle and place it in? Do I need anything else?


Ephemeral said:


> Plastic World
> http://plasticworld.ca/


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

What is the silicone for? I already have water in my sump so I don't know if I can still glue silicone in there. Is it possible to just have a baffle and slide it in without anything to secure it? Or do I need something for it to not move around?


lloydj said:


> silicone does stick to acrylic. when i set up my sump i was one piece short for a baffle. I had lots of acrylic off cuts i grabbed from PW.
> 
> I stuck a piece of acrylic in and it fit so i ran a bead along each side and let it sit for about a week dry before the project was ready for water. 7 years later it is still in the same spot and hasn't moved. has had skimmer exit pressure against it ever since. Did I get lucky.... perhaps lol
> 
> Happy Monday


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess that would depend how Mich pressure is against the baffle... 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

How can I make sure that it stays in place just by itself? Is it even possible to only use glass and stick it in my sump?


lloydj said:


> I guess that would depend how Mich pressure is against the baffle...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You will need to take your sump offline for about 24-30 hours if you want to properly add a baffle. You can't just dryfit it in and hope it stays put.... 

What's the point again? What are you trying to do?


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm trying to separate a new area for refugium, but if it's too much fuss maybe I don't need one because everything is looking fine.


fesso clown said:


> You will need to take your sump offline for about 24-30 hours if you want to properly add a baffle. You can't just dryfit it in and hope it stays put....
> 
> What's the point again? What are you trying to do?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Go to angelfins.ca and buy a 2" piece of Poret foam that is the correct size for your sump. Water will flow through it and will also add to the mechanical and biological filtration. This will effectively seal off a section for a refugium.

The higher the "PPI" the finer the pores on the foam are. If you want to "Polish" your water, go with a higher PPI.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Do I need anything to secure it?(It's foam right?) What size? There are quite a few 2" options


Boreas said:


> Go to angelfins.ca and buy a 2" piece of Poret foam that is the correct size for your sump. Water will flow through it and will also add to the mechanical and biological filtration. This will effectively seal off a section for a refugium.
> 
> The higher the "PPI" the finer the pores on the foam are. If you want to "Polish" your water, go with a higher PPI.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

What are the dimensions of your sump? 

How it's secured is you cut the foam 0.5 - 0.75 inches wider than your tank. The compression holds it in place. I use a Hamburg Matten Filter for a small tank I have. Look that up.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

How about placing a small rubber made container inside the chamber you want your fuge, weigh it down with a piece of rock and call it a day.


----------

